# Decatur/Huntsville AL



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

I posted on here quite a while back about trying to get a group going in the huntsville/decatur area. I received a few responses from interested people but it turned out I was too busy at that time in my life to even get anything rolling. I have a bit more free time now and would like to attempt to get something going. It'd nice if I could find another person interested in helping me do the legwork of getting it off the ground. If anyone is interested in helping me get this thing going feel free to message me. I feel like our area could really benefit from this.

Thanks,

Josh


----------

